# Simple Pay as you go - does it exist any more?  (EE and / or alternatives)



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

Mum-tat has for some years had a t-mobile pay as you go mobile phone (dumb phone - calls and texts only).  

She doesn't use it that much - generally to the tune of putting £ 10 on it once or twice a year (we're aware that you need to use it at least once every few months or it turns in to a pumpkin)

Because T-mobile's website is ceasing to exist and the phone itself is showing signs of getting knackered, she decided to change it and went to an EE shop.

While what she's telling me isn't entirely clear, it sounds as though they have put her on one of their 'pack' deals where you pay £ 10 and get X amount of calls / texts / data - BUT that 'pack' only lasts one month and you then have to buy another one even if you haven't used £ 10 worth of calls / texts (rolling data over isn't relevant as she doesn't want a smart phone.)

I can't find any reference on EE's bloody awful website to simple pay as you go.

She has tried registering for 'my EE' but by the time the confirmation e-mail comes through, any time limited activation code has expired.  

Does the sort of pay as you go where you just put some money on when you need to still exist, either with EE or elsewhere?

They have also sold her a new phone (about £ 25 so nothing absurd) but presume that will be locked to EE.

I'm going to have to go over there and go in to the shop and argue with someone, aren't i?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah they do exist. Sounds like they convinced her to take out a rolling deal. Get it cancelled and put her on a regular PAYG deal.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2019)

Giffgaff's really good. I've had £10 credit for a couple of years now. Every six months or a year they tell me I need to use it so I go out and phone myself and I'm set for another six months.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Giffgaff's really good. I've had £10 credit for a couple of years now. Every six months or a year they tell me I need to use it so I go out and phone myself and I'm set for another six months.


I was on Giff Gaff but they went shit so my recommendation is Three. Oh yes indeedy. I got a much better data deal too.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2019)

in what way? I rarely use them so don't know about the service. Don't they use the O2 network?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2019)

Do you have a contract? Could maybe add a second SIM card to your bill for calls and texts only?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Giffgaff's really good.







editor said:


> I was on Giff Gaff but they went shit





I'm attempting to go with giffgaff on my spare phone (another old dumb phone for emergencies only) it was likewise on a simple PAYG deal with t-mobile but i forgot about doing something every 6 months so it's died, and it's so old i can't find out how to unlock it - it's not worth paying to have it done - found one site that would offer to buy the damn thing and it offered me ten pence...

i have got an old smart phone (which i did get unlocked before i told t-mobile / EE to stuff it) but the battery's buggered so it hasn't quite happened yet.

life used to be much simpler...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Do you have a contract? Could maybe add a second SIM card to your bill for calls and texts only?



I'm with BT - they do offer deals for second sim, but only on contract, not PAYG


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm with BT - they do offer deals for second sim, but only on contract, not PAYG


Cunts


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Mum-tat has for some years had a t-mobile pay as you go mobile phone (dumb phone - calls and texts only).
> 
> She doesn't use it that much - generally to the tune of putting £ 10 on it once or twice a year (we're aware that you need to use it at least once every few months or it turns in to a pumpkin)
> 
> ...



Yes EE tried to get me to stay when I wanted to go PAYG but this shit was the best they could offer. 

I bought a massively discounted phone from O2 and went on their 123 plan. 1p for data (I don't use it) 2p for texts and 3p per minute.
Upside is that I pay absolutely fuck all as I am not a heavy phone user to say the least. i think I only spent maybe 30 quid last year. They also keep offering two weeks of calls to the tune of 15 quid when I top up, trouble is the most of that 15 quid Ive managed to get through in the two weeks is 2.50 (and that's with really trying). Im assuming kids today use their phones much more than I or this kind of business model could not exist. 

Downside is they don't have a provider in Japan, and sometimes the connection has been shit. 

One more bonus. The plan does not seem to know that picture or video texts should cost more so are only 2p as per regular texts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2019)

Just to be clear, the 123 O2 plan is real PAYG and I only top up when I need it. My daughter is on it too and I can monitor and top up her phone from the net when she needs it without needing to get hold of her phone.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2019)

I don’t think I could exist on less than 20GB of data a month. Virtually everything - even calls and texts - are routed through the data plan now. I barely ever use sms or voice calls. It’s almost always WhatsApp or FaceTime audio.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Jan 23, 2019)

If your mother is only interested in calls and texts I'd also recommend the o2 classic payg (this appears to be what the o2 321 plan is called on their website). I have the phone set to only use data over wifi which means I can use it for email and web browsing around the house, but when I'm out it's sms and calls only - this suits me fine. I've got loads of credit left from years ago when I had to top up the mobile by £10 a quarter to get £5 a month off the o2 broadband bill. I left o2 broadband when it went to sky.

I was shocked at how much more expensive it is to use my landline for calls (17p a minute) compared to my mobile. 

*Tariff*
*Classic Pay As You Go*
3p a minute, 2p a text, 1p a MB of 2G/3G/4G data in the UK


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

nemoanonemo said:


> I was shocked at how much more expensive it is to use my landline for calls (17p a minute) compared to my mobile.





i still haven't quite got the hang of making calls from home via my mobile.  it doesn't help that the signal isn't great where i live


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2019)

I have Plusnet mobile who seem hugely cheaper than other deals for low usage. No idea what their current deals are like - getting on it was a time-limited thing, but worth a quick Google.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> I have Plusnet mobile who seem hugely cheaper than other deals for low usage. No idea what their current deals are like - getting on it was a time-limited thing, but worth a quick Google.



thanks - they do a deal as low as £ 6 a month but don't seem to do straight PAYG


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 23, 2019)

I am on Lycamobile which used to be fairly reasonable but just lately I seem to be going through five quids worth of credit in a few minutes of texting family.Probably time to switch.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> thanks - they do a deal as low as £ 6 a month but don't seem to do straight PAYG



Bad call on my part - I’m on an £8 deal which is infinite calls and texts with a good whack of data, but guess they don’t have a good super-low use deal.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> Bad call on my part



no harm done, was worth a look - didn't know they even did mobile phones


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 23, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don’t think I could exist on less than 20GB of data a month. Virtually everything - even calls and texts - are routed through the data plan now. I barely ever use sms or voice calls. It’s almost always WhatsApp or FaceTime audio.



What's the benefit of WhatsApp over a dialer? I use what's app a lot for messeges but not sure why I'd call someone through another app. I have used what's app for 3 way calls though I think.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> What's the benefit of WhatsApp over a dialer? I use what's app a lot for messeges but not sure why I'd call someone through another app. I have used what's app for 3 way calls though I think.



Better call quality than voice if you've both got a strong data signal. Personally I prefer Facetime audio because I think it's more reliable but that only works between iOS devices.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> no harm done, was worth a look - didn't know they even did mobile phones



They are very much like their adverts - good value and if you have a problem you get through to a nice Yorkshire person who sorts out your problem really effectively without a load of jargon, so I can’t fault them on anything really.

I have their internet as well.  Owned by BT now, but BT leave them alone to run things their way.

They also rang me up when they had a promotion for new customers to say they were upgrading my service to bring it in line with the new deal and was it ok if they switched me over.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2019)

Asda mobile runs on the EE network - get her a SIM from here Pay as you go SIM | Order your free SIM | Asda Mobile
Stay on standard PAYG and don't buy a bundle and she's sorted
8p per min, 4 p per text, 5p per mb
Means you shouldn't need to get her phone unlocked or swapped

Three's 321 is cheaper [3p per minutes, 2p per text and 1p per mb]
PAYG | PAYG SIM - Three

O2 charge the same 321 on PAYG
Free Sim & Pay as You Go Sim – Order for Free Now – O2

But you'd need to unlock her phone for these (above)

My dad uses Tesco Mobile and knowing him that's a cost based decision.  Their website has been designed by a loon, though, so I can't get you any reliable info without swearing/cutting myself.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2019)

Yep as already mentioned o2 123 (now called classic pay as you go) is probably the best classic payg. £10 at least once every 6 months, and even the data lasts longer than 30 days, where most others will expire the data after 30 days.

O2 | Classic Pay As You Go | Help & Support

https://www.o2.co.uk/shop/sim-cards/pay-as-you-go#simtype=classicpayasyougo


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Their website has been designed by a loon, though, so I can't get you any reliable info without swearing/cutting myself.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat 

this is a useful article on PAYG Best Pay-as-you-go Sim Deals

who does what, how much, minimum terms


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Puddy_Tat
> 
> this is a useful article on PAYG Best Pay-as-you-go Sim Deals
> 
> who does what, how much, minimum terms



Thanks.  That does suggest that EE do a standard PAYG but charge a bloody sight more than anyone else for it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Thanks.  That does suggest that EE do a standard PAYG but charge a bloody sight more than anyone else for it.



Let it go.  Other SIMs are available that'll work in that phone.   

Which phone did she get by the way?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Which phone did she get by the way?



can't remember, something fairly basic about £ 20 or so


----------

